# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  F-117...

## Anonymous

вот сборные модели которые я собрал (F-117, Ми-28А, МиГ-31Б, С-37 "Беркут")
правда они не очень  :cry: т.к. я ещё не очень опытный, да и покраска...

----------


## An-Z

Да... год назад отдал подобные модели детям..крашенные кистью обычной неразведённой нитрой..
А у вас другой краски, кроме чёрной нет? Если хотите могу поделиться белой, жёлтой, зелёной, красной и синей.. нитрой.. если знаете как смешать, можно получить любой колер..
Успехов и старания!

----------

